# quilting = καπιτονάρισμα | ύφασμα (για) καπιτονέ | βάτα για καπιτονέ



## stathis (Apr 29, 2009)

Σε φυλλάδιο για στρώματα. Εμφανίζεται σε πίνακες χαρακτηριστικών, οπότε δεν υπάρχει context.

_Καπιτονέ_ / _καπιτονάρισμα_; (μία εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις)
Αν δεν απατώμαι, το καπιτονέ αναφέρεται στην υφή ή την επεξεργασία και όχι στο υλικό (τα είδη προικός ποτέ δεν ήταν το φόρτε μου). Τότε όμως γιατί το quilting προσδιορίζεται ως poly fibre, wool blend, silk blend κλπ. στους πίνακες των διαφόρων στρωμάτων στο φυλλάδιο που μεταφράζω;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2009)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου εννοεί ότι η εξωτερική επένδυση των στρωμάτων, που προφανώς είναι καπιτονέ, μπορεί να γίνει με διάφορα υλικά, όπως μετάξι, μαλλί ή συνθετικές ίνες polyfibre.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2009)

Η βίκι πάντως το ορίζει ως μέθοδο ραφής: _Quilting is a sewing method done either by hand, by sewing machine, or by a longarm quilting system._

Ξέρω, σε φώτισα τώρα :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2009)

Ναι, μέθοδος ραφής είναι, αλλά την ώρα που ράβεις το στρώμα και κάνεις quilting, χρησιμοποιείς κάποια υλικά, σωστά;


----------



## NatCat (Apr 29, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι μιλάει για τη βάτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2009)

Δίκιο έχεις, πρέπει να είναι η βάτα, όχι το εξωτερικό ύφασμα. Στάθη, μπορείς άφοβα να γράψεις βάτα.


----------



## stathis (Apr 29, 2009)

Δηλαδή μου λέτε ότι quilting = βάτα;


(Δώστε μου λίγο χρόνο και θα επανέλθω.)


----------



## NatCat (Apr 29, 2009)

Ίσως σε μπερδεύει το γεγονός ότι όταν σκέφτεσαι βάτα το μυαλό σου πηγαίνει σε βάτες ρούχων (κσι στις ένδοξες στιγμές της δεκαετίας του '80, όταν οι βάτες είχαν την τιμητική τους). Αλλά εκτός από αυτή τη σημασία, βάτα λέγεται και το μαλακό υλικό (συνήθως συνθετικό ή βαμβακερό) με το οποίο επενδύονται στρώματα, πολυθρόνες και καναπέδες. Αν ξέρεις κανέναν ταπετσιέρη, ρώτα να σου το επιβεβαιώσει.


----------



## stathis (Apr 29, 2009)

NatCat said:


> Αλλά εκτός από αυτή τη σημασία, βάτα λέγεται και το μαλακό υλικό (συνήθως συνθετικό ή βαμβακερό) με το οποίο επενδύονται στρώματα, πολυθρόνες και καναπέδες.


Μα ναι, το ξέρω αυτό.
Καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ ότι τα poly fibre, wool blend κλπ. αναφέρονται στο υλικό της βάτας. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να μεταφράσω το quilting ως βάτα, από τη στιγμή που το quilting είναι μέθοδος ραφής.


NatCat said:


> Αν ξέρεις κανέναν ταπετσιέρη, ρώτα να σου το επιβεβαιώσει.


Δεν ξέρω ποιον να πρωτορωτήσω... :)


----------



## NatCat (Apr 29, 2009)

Ίσως φταίει που δεν έχω πιει ακόμα καφέ αλλά γιατί θεωρείς ότι το quilting είναι μόνο τρόπος ραφής; Δες μερικά αποτελέσματα για "synthetic quilting".

Και τώρα πάω για καφέ γιατί αν υποψιαστώ ότι (πάλι) λέω σαχλαμάρες...


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 29, 2009)

NatCat said:


> Ίσως φταίει που δεν έχω πιει ακόμα καφέ αλλά γιατί θεωρείς ότι το quilting είναι μόνο τρόπος ραφής; Δες μερικά αποτελέσματα για "synthetic quilting".



Καλημέρα! Νομίζω ότι αυτά τα hits του google (όπως και αυτά) δεν αποδεικνύουν ότι το quilting είναι κάποιο υλικό αλλά η επεξεργασία στην οποία έχει υποβληθεί το συνθετικό υλικό κατασκευής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2009)

Εδώ πάντως  δίνει και τις δύο σημασίες:

*quilt·ing* n.
1. The process of doing quilted work.
2.
a. Material used to make quilts.
b. Material that has been quilted.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2009)

Στάθη, εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα παράξενο. Για να φτιαχτεί το στρώμα χρησιμοποιείται η τεχνική του καπιτοναρίσματος (quilting) και χρησιμοποιούνται κάποια υλικά, από μέσα και απ' έξω. Το από μέσα είναι η βάτα, που μπορεί να περιέχει μαλλί, μετάξι και συνθετικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Και από το αγγλογαλλικό Robert:

*quilting*
(= process) ouatage m, capitonnage m
(= material) ouate f, matelassé m, ouatine f, capitonnage m

όπου ouate, ή ίδια λέξη με τη βάτα [βεν. ovata (ιταλ. ovatta) με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων. ή μέσω του γερμ. Watt(e) -α].


----------



## stathis (Apr 29, 2009)

Τώρα που το βλέπω με την ησυχία μου, και μετά από μελέτη πολλών σελίδων στο internet, νομίζω ότι έχετε δίκιο και ότι το quilting στο κείμενό μου αναφέρεται πολύ απλά στη βάτα.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! Σύντομα θα σας ξαναχρειαστώ...

Πάντως, το quilting δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση. Αν θέλετε να εντρυφήσετε, μπορείτε να μελετήσετε πρώτα τα σχετικά γλωσσάρια (αυτό και αυτό) και στη συνέχεια να αγοράσετε το ειδικό software ή να παρακολουθήσετε online σεμινάρια...


----------

